# Visiting Egypt with son who has allergies



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hello everyone. I'm visiting Egypt in the middle of Aug for a month with my son who has severe allergies from wheat, barley, dairy products, nuts, peanuts, coconut,eggs and a few other things. I'm a little worried that he might pick up something from the floor like bread crumbs and he might get sick. We are traveling with an epipen in case he needs it but I would like to ask where should I stay incase I need a hospital or an allergy DR. I like Alrehab or Maadi. Does anyone know if Alrehab has a good hospital that will deal with allergies?. Or should I just stay in Maadi?

Thank u for your time
Beat regards.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

adam4449 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm visiting Egypt in the middle of Aug for a month with my son who has severe allergies from wheat, barley, dairy products, nuts, peanuts, coconut,eggs and a few other things. I'm a little worried that he might pick up something from the floor like bread crumbs and he might get sick. We are traveling with an epipen in case he needs it but I would like to ask where should I stay incase I need a hospital or an allergy DR. I like Alrehab or Maadi. Does anyone know if Alrehab has a good hospital that will deal with allergies?. Or should I just stay in Maadi?
> 
> Thank u for your time
> Beat regards.


Hi Adam

There is no hospital in Al Rehab, although we do have a Medical Center with many specialized clinics .I think the nearest hospitals would be either Al Salam International Hospital in Maadi or International Medical Center on the Ismailia Road.

One question came to mind on reading your post: why in August? It will be extremely hot, and on top of that it will be Ramadan. For anyone who's not been in Egypt in this month, you will find opening times for almost everything is changed to suit an even more nocturnal life. You may find that there's water and electricity cuts (this went on for several days last August).

If that does not put you off, elections will be just round the corner, the security situation is to date very unpredictable and people get rather "jumpy" when they are fasting.

I don't mean to sound negative, this is the reality here for the time of year you are planning your visit.  Myself, I'm taking my family away for the whole of August. lane:


----------



## adam4449 (Jun 16, 2010)

aykalam said:


> Hi Adam
> 
> There is no hospital in Al Rehab, although we do have a Medical Center with many specialized clinics .I think the nearest hospitals would be either Al Salam International Hospital in Maadi or International Medical Center on the Ismailia Road.
> 
> ...


Hi aykalam. 

Thanks so much for all the info. The reason we have to go to Egypt in the middle of Aug is to attend a wed. I can only take off of work from Aug 15 to Sept 15 , I have no other option. So what I'm planing on doing is to pay a little extra money and rent a suite in a hotel in Maddi for 3 reasons. 1- i need a full kitchen "so we can cook for my 3 year old" 2- they can play in the pool. 3- safer. 4- the lights will not cut off in the hotel. Now I have to go look for a cheap hotel that has it all near Maadi.

Again, thank you for your tine

Best regards.


----------



## pavak (Nov 6, 2011)

adam4449 said:


> Hi aykalam.
> 
> Thanks so much for all the info. The reason we have to go to Egypt in the middle of Aug is to attend a wed. I can only take off of work from Aug 15 to Sept 15 , I have no other option. So what I'm planing on doing is to pay a little extra money and rent a suite in a hotel in Maddi for 3 reasons. 1- i need a full kitchen "so we can cook for my 3 year old" 2- they can play in the pool. 3- safer. 4- the lights will not cut off in the hotel. Now I have to go look for a cheap hotel that has it all near Maadi.
> 
> ...


If you're going 15th August Ramadan won't be much of a problem as it will be due to finish, who will have the Feasts but all should be back to normal ( Opening Hours ) after the weekend 19th / 20th.


----------

